# Lymphangitis



## davemonkey

Okay, about 3 days or so ago I got a splinter in the cuticle of my left thumb. I could not get it out, so I just left it, as I often do with splinters...and they eventually get worked out by the skin after a couple weeks.

Today at work, I noticed a sudden sharp pain in my left arm, like a really sore muscle, but just in one spot. After a couple hours, it started to feel like the soreness was working its way up my vein. Normally I don't pay much mind to these types of things because I'm not REALLY active, and when I am I do experience some soreness...and yesterday I was doing a lot of yard work.

But, when I got back to the office this afternoon, I noticed some red streaks going up my arm. They were fairly faint lines that ran from my hand to my upper arm. I figured I'd run it by my wife to get her thoughts (she's a Registered Nurse, except she's been a "stay at home mom" for the past couple years). She seemed concerned so I went to a Doctor, and, BAM! He say's it's an infection in my vein, possibly due to an injury at the finger tip (I had not yet told him of the splinter).

So, he calls it Lymphangitis and I get to take a stout antibiotic for 6 days. Even the Pharmacist thought it was rather concerning.

Anyway, it was not easy finding info about it so I'm posting this so it will be on the world wide web...even if people get sent to an Aquatic Plant forum when they google "red streaks in my arm or leg". 

On a serious note, if you ever notice anything like this, see a doctor IMMEDIATELY!!! Another day or two, and I'd have been in a hospital with IV antibiotics and constant monitoring...

*The source*









*The streaking after it has begun to swell*

















*Outlined for easier viewing*


----------



## doubleott05

geez you need to lance that thing and drain it and soak your thumb in some rubbing alcohol then the antibiotics should definitly take back the battlefield. eek. 

caution rubbing alcohol burn like so bad so be near a toilet should you pee your pants from the pain. lol

good luck


----------



## Crispino Ramos

I'm sorry to hear about your splinter causing inflammation. It reminds me of thrombophlebitis that I've seen in a few hospital patients who had infected IV sticks or IV sites.

http://www.freemd.com/inflamed-vein/overview.htm

Get well soon!


----------



## Tex Gal

OOOOOhwwww. That's bad. Yeah, red streaks going up your arm are NEVER good. This is one time you should have been a baby!

Glad you went and will soon be on the mend! 

Note to self: REMOVE the splinter!!!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

woah! hairy arms! 

thats crazy!


----------

